# El joc hi ha que grabar-lo



## Mei

Hola a tots!

Parlant amb un amic m'ha deixat anar aquesta frase i no sé si és correcte, em sona molt malament: 

*"el joc hi ha que grabar-lo".... Jo diria "El joc s'ha de grabar"

Què hi dieu vosaltres?

Salut

Mei
*


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola a tots!
> 
> Parlant amb un amic m'ha deixat anar aquesta frase i no sé si és correcte, em sona molt malament:
> 
> *"el joc hi ha que grabar-lo".... Jo diria "El joc s'ha de grabar"*
> 
> *Què hi dieu vosaltres?*
> 
> *Salut*
> 
> *Mei*


Hola Mei, 
Sí, aquest és un error bastant freqüent no diré del dialecte barcelonés!  
Jo ho diria com tu. Crec que és el més correcte en Català Central.


----------



## Flip

Hola,
Realment no sona massa bé, pero tot i això, jo crec que és correcte, una mica rebuscat, però correcte.

Apa, salut!


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola Mei,
> Sí, aquest és un error bastant freqüent no diré del dialecte barcelonés!
> Jo ho diria com tu. Crec que és el més correcte en Català Central.



Quin és l'error? Estic  confusa....


----------



## Mei

belen said:
			
		

> Quin és l'error? Estic  confusa....


 
Doncs que la frase *el joc hi ha que grabar-lo *em sona malament (hi ha que??? em sona com si fos una traducció de "se tiene que") i no sé si es correcte o no perquè jo dic *el joc s'ha de grabar*.

Gracies

Mei


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> Doncs que la frase *el joc hi ha que grabar-lo *em sona malament (hi ha que??? em sona com si fos una traducció de "se tiene que") i no sé si es correcte o no perquè jo dic *el joc s'ha de grabar*.
> 
> Gracies
> 
> Mei



Em referia al post d'En Roi quan diu "l'error frequent" no se quina de les dues frases és la que considera dolenta.

Xau


----------



## sara-bcn

"Hi ha que" no és una expressió catalana. Es pot dir "s'ha de gravar el joc" o també "cal gravar el joc".
 Per cert, gravar és amb v, oi?

sara


----------



## Mei

sara-bcn said:
			
		

> "Hi ha que" no és una expressió catalana. Es pot dir "s'ha de gravar el joc" o també "cal gravar el joc".
> Per cert, gravar és amb v, oi?
> 
> sara


 
Doncs sí, és amb v, gràcies....  

*gravar**1* 


[1568; del fr. _graver_, íd., i aquest, probablement del frànc. *_graban_, íd.]

_v_ *1 *_tr_ _1 _Traçar en una matèria dura, per mitjà del burí, del cisell, etc, una figura o una inscripció. 

_2 __esp_ Traçar, sobre una planxa de metall o de fusta, la còpia d'un dibuix, música, etc, per reproduir-la a un cert nombre d'exemplars. 

*2 *_fig_ _1 __tr_ Fixar profundament en l'ànim. _Graveu bé aquestes paraules en el vostre esperit._ 

_2 __pron_ _Les impressions rebudes a la infància es graven indeleblement._ 

*3 *_tr_ ELECTROAC Traçar el solc d'un disc fonogràfic a fi d'enregistrar-hi el so. 

*4 *_tr_ _impr_ ELECTRÒN /INFORM /MÚS Enregistrar 2.  
gravar2 


[1839; del ll. _gravare_, íd., der. de _gravis_ 'greu, pesant']

_v_ _tr_ *1 *DR FISC Carregar amb un impost. _Han gravat els propietaris amb un nou impost._ 

*2 *DR CIV Imposar un gravamen, especialment sobre una propietat.


Mei


----------



## Flip

Són els vicis que tenim el barcelonins, estem tan acostumats a sentir un munt de barbarismes i alguns els tenim tan arrelats... 
De totes maneres, sempre va bé conèixer altres maneres de dir les coses. El fet d'escriure gravar amb "b", també té a veure amb els barcelonins, que no diferenciem al parlar la "v" i la "b", a comarques (sobretot a les de Tarragona) si que ho fan, i llavors, és més difícil d'equivocar-se.

Gràcies per les aclaracions

Flip


----------



## Roi Marphille

sara-bcn said:
			
		

> "Hi ha que" no és una expressió catalana. Es pot dir "s'ha de gravar el joc" o també "cal gravar el joc".


exactament, és un error bastant freqüent que fa gent que té el castellà com a llengua materna. 
Passa el mateix (error freqüent) amb el "s'ha caigut" no és correcte, s'ha de dir: "ha caigut", en català no *es* cau, senzillament cau. Crec que hi va haver un post en alguna altre fil parlant d'això.


----------



## Laia

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=82708&highlight=hi+ha

aquí és on ho vam parlar


----------



## Anna Più

Hola,
Jo diria que aquest malsonant "hi ha que" pot venir de la mala traducció del "hay que" castellà.

Fins ara,
A+


----------



## belén

Si, dons és la que a mi em sonava també malament. Donant-li un parell de voltes a la pregunta crec que és una frase que mai em sortiria de forma natural. Cosa que m'alegra molt  donat que no soc molt conscient (aixó és una paraula o un *"palabro"*?) de lo que està ben i mal dit.

Be


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Sí, aquest és un error bastant freqüent no diré del dialecte barcelonés!
> Jo ho diria com tu. Crec que és el més correcte en Català Central.


 
Roi, el més correcte en Català Central seria... dialecte barceloní!!!
jajajaja...


----------



## ampurdan

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Jo diria que aquest malsonant "hi ha que" pot venir de la mala traducció del "hay que" castellà.
> 
> Fins ara,
> A+


 
Jo sempre he pensat el mateix. No és un modisme originari del català i a mí, personalment, em sona molt malament. No és una cosa que "importaria".

"Hi ha que fer això... Hi ha que fer allò": "s'ha de fer això, cal fer allò...".


----------



## Mei

Tot i que sóc de Barcelona (encara que ara mateix no hi visc, ja sabeu com està el pati) també em sona malament el "hi ha que"... 

Gràcies a tots pels vostres comentaris.

Salut

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Tot i que sóc de Barcelona (encara que ara mateix no hi visc, ja sabeu com està el pati) també em sona malament el "hi ha que"...


Aiii Mei!!
Jejeje, a mi (que em va veure néixer la mateixa ciutat que a tu) també em sona fatal... els que vau llegir l'altre thread ja ho sabreu


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Jo sempre he pensat el mateix. No és un modisme originari del català i a mí, personalment, em sona molt malament. No és una cosa que "importaria".
> 
> "Hi ha que fer això... Hi ha que fer allò": "s'ha de fer això, cal fer allò...".


 
Estic d'acord amb tu. sona fatal. Cal dir-ho bé!  

A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Cal dir-ho bé!
> 
> A+


 hi ha que dir-ho bé...


----------

